
Female Doctors Come Forward with Stories of Healthcare’s (Not-So Secret) Secret - scripthacker
https://thedeductible.com/2020/08/10/the-wall-female-physicians-come-forward-with-their-stories/
======
pmdulaney
I am a 62-year-old conservative white male.

Men can be pigs, for sure. I personally think that we need to return to the
social standard of men simply acting like gentlemen, the way mothers used to
teach them to act. That, minus of course, condescending attitudes toward women
that were the norm for some.

